# Reshafting Irons - steel shafts advice



## BoadieBroadus (Mar 14, 2014)

just about to embark on a little bit of reshafting for the first time and was curious about what sort of tools people would recommend and techniques they would use.

I'm hoping to reuse the ferrules so what is the best way of getting this to move up the shaft out of harms way? I saw someone suggest holding it over a kettle, but an initial trial didn't really have any success.

As for melting the epoxy, is there a specific heat setting i should be looking for and for how long? should i use a heat gun (recommendations?) or just fry it with a blowtorch?

I'm assuming that I can get a steel shaft out no problem with protective gloves and a bit of elbow grease rather than a shaft pulling tool. Correct?

What are the main pitfalls that i'm about to blunder into that I should try to avoid.

Local pros overcharge (imo) for shaft pulling so hoping to DIY.


----------



## mab (Mar 14, 2014)

It's really easy to pull steel shafts from iron heads (graphite is a different story and requires a puller), albeit saving ferrules is a real pain and far from guaranteed.

Steam from a kettle will not budge a ferrule. The best way I have found to try to save them is:

- boil the kettle
- pour the boiling water onto the ferrule for a good while
- dry the ferrule area
- take an old cut grip, wrap it round the ferrule and twist / pull
- if the ferrule doesn't budge, repeat the process

If you could somehow submerge the ferrule in boiling water for 60 seconds, that would be great. When you get bored of this (  ), you can order a set of ferrules for a pretty cheap price. If they are collared ferrules, annoyingly I've found that shipping them from the US works out cheaper and can recommend Billy Bobs Golf. You will get 10 ferrules for less than Â£6 delivered.

Regarding pulling shafts, given they're steel shafts in iron heads you can go at it with the heating method of your choice. A blow torch will do it quicker, but a heatgun is equally effective. Heat needs to be applied to the hosel of the iron head (not the shaft); keep the blow torch moving to avoid discolouration and allow the heat to conduct around the area. You may smell the epoxy or hear air releasing / the epoxy sizzling, and you simply pull and twist the iron head from the shaft. Use thick gloves - the iron head will be hot.

NOTE: IGNORE EVERYTHING ABOVE IF YOU INTEND TO PULL GRAPHITE SHAFTS!!!


----------



## User62651 (Mar 14, 2014)

For re-shafting you need to know the hosel size and get the correct matching shaft tip - 0.370 straight or 0.355 tapered are common. You can get shims to fit a tapered 0.355 tip into a straight 0.370 hosel.
Bore through hosels like Callaways are different to other iron clubheads as you may need to trim and melt a plastic shaft pin into the open end with bore through clubs like Callys.
You also want a tub of glass beads to mix through the epoxy which help give a perfectly aligned fit.
I've done a few clubs and it works out fine. There are some specialist shops online which supply all the stuff.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Mar 14, 2014)

thank you. advice noted. sounds like a day of fun is in the offing. fortunately only 4 shafts i need to do and have a couple of spare practice irons that can be guinea pigs.


----------



## shewy (Mar 14, 2014)

you can get ferrules here http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatalog/Iron_Ferrules.html


----------

